
A 13M gender college degree gap since 1982 favoring women - SQL2219
https://www.aei.org/publication/chart-of-the-day-the-incredible-13m-gender-college-degree-gap-since-1982-favoring-women/
======
amanaplanacanal
> how do we justify the continued gender favoritism for college women in terms
> of female-only scholarships, awards, fellowships, programs and many other
> campus resources

This article would be a lot more interesting if he actually talked about those
things in some detail. Just saying that women are getting more degrees than
men isn't very interesting, as it has been known for a long time.

It's great for a snappy headline, but not so good for helping to figure out
how to make things better.

------
blub
Wish I could read this, but the site owner is using cloudflare to force
visitors to solve Google's captchas.

Nota bene HNers claiming that one can simply "not use Google".

------
kolinko
I believe we should talk more about men's issues, but this article/stat
doesn't look honest.

Here is a stat of absolute number of males/females with higher education in
US. Only recently it evened out:

[https://www.statista.com/statistics/184272/educational-
attai...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/184272/educational-attainment-
of-college-diploma-or-higher-by-gender/)

Obviously, if the trend continues, we will have a real college degree gap
soon, so this may be a good moment to warn against it. But let's not use
twisted statistics for it.

~~~
malvosenior
The stats you posted are for the total US population though, so that includes
people who graduated 30+ years ago. It's probably more useful to look at
current graduation rates or degree holders of a younger age. If you do, the
divide between men and women (in women's favor) is more extreme:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/11/gender-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/11/gender-
education-gap/546677/)

------
AcerbicZero
Its certainly interesting, but is also a perfectly acceptable outcome.
Equality of opportunity does not mean equality of outcome.

Not directly related, but I wonder what a chart would look like if you
compared the absolute value of a college degree with this same time span. Its
anecdotal, but success doesn't seem tied to college degrees in my experience.
At this point I'd only get a degree if absolutely required by some sort of
perfect job opportunity, as there doesn't appear to be any value to me
personally otherwise.

~~~
eindiran
The whole point of the article is that the ostensible goal of equality of
outcome was used to justify moving away from equality of opportunity.

"Given the phenomenal academic success of women in higher education over the
last 35 years, reflected in an eye-popping cumulative gender college degree
gap of 13 million more college degrees for women than men, how do we justify
the continued gender favoritism for college women in terms of female-only
scholarships, awards, fellowships, programs and many other campus resources?"

If we had true "equality of opportunity" there wouldn't be either male-only
scholarships or female-only scholarships, etc. I totally agree with your point
that equality of opportunity doesn't mean equality of outcome, but this isn't
what equality of opportunity looks like either.

~~~
devoply
Exactly there is a festering double standard that needs highlighting and
correction when the pendulum swings the other way.

------
internet_user
I suppose in 20 years from now we find out men were making less money this
entire time too?

------
alkibiades
we need to weight men’s applications more to balance this. this is the same
logic they use for all opposite cases

------
nkkollaw
If SJW were coherent, they would stop 13M women from getting degrees so that
there was gender equality (equality of outcome as usual, of course).

------
harsh3090416
Who makes the payments on all of those student loans?

------
maxhedrome
So... women get more degrees than men, but men get paid more.

Therefore... American Higher Educashin is worthless.

~~~
luckylion
"Men get paid more" is a hard argument to make, you need to factor in which
job they take, how much they work, how aggressive they negotiate etc.

If you do that, the gender pay gap all but goes away.

That aside, there's a trend of women in urban areas out-earning men. However,
that won't lead to every woman out-earning every man. A software engineer is
still going to make more money than a teacher.

------
anarchop
How patriarchal.

